# E3 Hyp-OH SHIT IT'S FUCKING METROID



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed



Welp, it's that time of year again. Actually this year's been great so far, so a good E3 would be the icing.

Info dumps am looking forward to:

Switch bundles
Marvel vs. Capcom Infinite
Sonic Mania
Cuphead(?)
Red Dead Redemption 2
Sonic OC Donut Steel
Darksiders 3
Code Vein
Capcom's new major title
Nintendo Switch's new SMT title
EDIT: Bloodstained Ritual of the Night

Discuss away.

Edit:

Link removed

Useful link to keep up with the times and where to watch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darkmatter (May 20, 2017)

I'm quite excited for what Capcom has to offer. More news about MvCI and Capcom revealing their major title would be my major interest.

Otherwise, there's really no other games that would grab my attention, but I am excited to see what games will be revealed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2017)

shit I forgot about Bloodstained


----------



## Darkmatter (May 20, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> shit I forgot about Bloodstained


Oh yeah, I forgot about that game as well.
I haven't thought about that game since it's been delayed till next year, but it's definitely one of those games that will be on my list.


And I also forgot what other games that would be available for the Switch, because I do plan on getting it by the end of the year (if possible). E3 should have enough games that would come out within this year (if not, next year) so that I could snatch a copy. Maybe this will also reveal the speculated Pokemon Game coming to the switch?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2017)

Plenty of buzz over From Software's new games. 1 is Souls-like, the other is Armored Core and some wild card. Dunno if they'll all be announced this E3.

I'd like Remedy to announce its new TPS but it's probably too soon.

Most of the good shit I was looking forward to was released during this chunk of 2017 so this will either be the most boring E3 ever or they'll start announcing shit everywhere.

DMC5 is gonna make or break it for me.


----------



## Courier Six (May 20, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Red Dead Redemption 2


Only thing I'm actually excited for in this line up.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Darksiders 3





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Marvel vs. Capcom Infinite


Looks interesting and I might pick up if I feel like it.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sonic OC Donut Steel


I'll probably buy it if I feel bored or want to create my very own Coldsteel/Sonichu.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Code Vein


Looks interesting but could turn out bad so I'm holding back on whether to buy it or not.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Switch bundles





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sonic Mania
> Cuphead(?)





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Capcom's new major title





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nintendo Switch's new SMT title


Don't really care about.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2017)

I want a PS5 announcement xD




DMC5

Bayonetta 3

Tomb Raider 3, but there was rumor it wont be at E3

Death Stranding

FF7 Remake

new AAA Star Wars games

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (May 20, 2017)

Devil May Cry may not be coming. One seems to come when God of War title comes out and kicks it's anime pretty boy ass in sales.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Courier Six (May 20, 2017)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> Devil May Cry may not be coming. One seems to come when God of War title comes out and kicks it's anime pretty boy ass in sales.


The new GoW looks like ass from what I've seen. 

Also when was there ever an announcement about a new DMC game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2017)

Hope Bloodstained really marks presence this time around. Kickstarter projects get boring after the initial phase. I want some regular hype machine now. Real substance. 

I've seen enough of Cuphead to know I want to fuck out of it. Don't really want to see more of it, feels like I'd be spoiled.



Linkmyboy72 said:


> Devil May Cry may not be coming. One seems to come when God of War title comes out and kicks it's anime pretty boy ass in sales.



Not that God of War was ever better than DMC when it was on its prime but Dad of War: Last of us looks like complete shit, buddy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Usually I must keep the hype down...but ever since hitting level 30 my optimism stat has gone up a good bit so....bring the days on. Starts on a Tuesday correct? So then I must make sure I have the appropriate vacation days available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2017)

Here's a useful link for the first post, Khris. whose uniform exposes their thighs and midriffs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atlas (May 20, 2017)

I come for the memes.


----------



## Gino (May 20, 2017)

Posting just to be noticed of future events.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2017)

Sounds like a weak and a boring E3 this year


----------



## The World (May 20, 2017)

totally forgot about it


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 20, 2017)

Not really hyped myself but who knows. Maybe the memes and laughs generated from this year's E3 might change me otherwise.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2017)

Yo death, hear Bloodstained is only 30% finished. Think Iga overestimated his dev cycle? Even when not reusing assets and all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2017)

as someone who still hasnt bought a PS4 or Pro (but wants to) - I would love it if they announced PS5 with full BC at this E3

wishful thinking, but 


Im just so scared of buying a Pro and then PS5 dropping/getting announced 6-9+ months later


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2017)

Holy fuck, it's real. Mario + Rabbits: Kingdom Battle. And they're all shooting lasers and fucking guns. It's some borderline Shadow the Hedgehog shit.

Rayman dodged the shitty mascot bullet.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yo death, hear Bloodstained is only 30% finished. Think Iga overestimated his dev cycle? Even when not reusing assets and all.



Dunno, that's why he gave a 2018 release date, he knew it would take ages. Where did you hear that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dunno, that's why he gave a 2018 release date, he knew it would take ages. Where did you hear that?



Link removed

Fall 2018 maybe?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2017)

Dunno, really. This is gonna be his biggest game ever and he's starting from stratch so it's gonna take some long ass time. I say fuck it, let the man take his time. They're already not promising all the superfluous goals since they want to focus on the game and ports first and foremost. Kickstarter promises tends to bite developers in the ass, Shovel Knight still isn't finished with all the shit it promised. 

Speaking of good shit that will take ages, this looks absolutely beyond fucking metal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2017)

^ plan on funding that as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2017)

I like how they skip the bullshit and just show gameplay footage. No skinny ass turbonerd selling an idea.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 28, 2017)

That game looks pretty damn sweet. Def. gonna get it. But the wait is gonna kill me. :0


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2017)

my fav shot is Miss Marvel going super saiyan at 1:26


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 2, 2017)

Hoping for Bayonetta 3, new Animal Crossing game for the switch, and hopefully a Metroid game 2D or 3D I don't care which


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2017)

YoungChief said:


> Hoping for Bayonetta 3, new Animal Crossing game for the switch, and hopefully a Metroid game 2D or 3D I don't care which



Same with Bayonetta and Metroid. Pls give a new Metroid Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm gonna try to take 2 days off for this. Wish me luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm gonna try to take 2 days off for this. Wish me luck.



Fighting the good fight. Gonna try the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 2, 2017)

I haven't actually played Bayonetta, but thankfully that available on Steam for $20.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2017)

>Taking days off for E3.

Hah, what losers! Kappa
*Sweats*
*Tries to avoid eye contact with last 2 vacation days*


----------



## Monna (Jun 3, 2017)

Bayonetta 3 and new Kirby and I will buy a Switch.

A new Metroid will never happen though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2017)

Shirker said:


> >Taking days off for E3.
> 
> Hah, what losers! Kappa
> *Sweats*
> *Tries to avoid eye contact with last 2 vacation days*



My father advised me against it because I haven't completed my probation period yet, but I think I can watch all shows and still make it to work. Just have to manage my time. The Bethesda one is a bitch in my timezone tho. So it's possible I skip that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2017)

Gaf link which I find useful:

Britain's Got Talent

Also:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2017)

Link removed

Link removed

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 4, 2017)

So based on that schedule, it looks like I might not be able to check out Bethesda (mainly because I have Summer Classes, and I would need all the sleep I could get).

The rest isn't so much of an issue for me, so it looks like I might be able to enjoy what E3 has to offer.


----------



## sworder (Jun 4, 2017)

I want smash news for switch. New one, port, I don't care. Gimme smash. And a Pokémon game I guess 

New Platinum game would be nice too

Slightly optimistic about the new spidey game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2017)

Hyper has never been lower for me regarding E3, to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2017)

It's again time for Onimusha hype and inevitable disappointment. I'll take DMC5 tho @Vault 

Switch should go pro and announce a new DKC as well. Might consider it at that point


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2017)

capcom would singlehandedly win E3 for me if a new Onimusha was announced.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 5, 2017)

Would like to see the next Animal Crossing. But only if it's as good of a sequel to New Leaf as New Leaf was to previous titles or even better.

I only expect to hear about the mobile game, though.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 5, 2017)

A Pokemon Snap Sequel for the Switch. A Metroi Prime Trilogy port for the Switch too.

Also, I grabbed Disgaea 5 and MK8 Deluxe for the Switch this last Saturday. Goddamn does Disgaea 5 have a lot of shit to do on it.


----------



## Monna (Jun 5, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Hyper has never been lower for me regarding E3, to be honest.


I agree. 

I think 2015 was the last time I actually looked forward to e3. I'm caring less with each year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

lol ningendo booked on the last day. its good tbh, since people can skip the last day and play at home instead of wasting time watching trailers of shovelware


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2017)

Jon Snow said:


> It's again time for Onimusha hype and inevitable disappointment. *I'll take DMC5 tho *@Vault


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 7, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Hyper has never been lower for me regarding E3, to be honest.



Thread of E3 2017 : No metroid games ever again.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 7, 2017)

almost forgot that some of these games existed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2017)

> over 2 hours

no


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 7, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Thread of E3 2017 : No metroid games ever again.



Oh, don't worry - there will be Metroid Prime Federation Forces games.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 7, 2017)

Weiss said:


> > over 2 hours
> 
> no


timestamps boi


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2017)

read the second row as pornstar


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2017)

Everything about Switch and Microsoft seems about right. Can't wait for re-releases and/or games with barely any support at all.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2017)

First one of these that are actually kinda funny, and it's from a magazine.

"Last of Us Remastered: Remastered"


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm hoping for some good surprise reveals this year. Nothing that we know so far has really made me excited so far.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm excited for Red dead 2 and that's it for this E3 barely knew it was just around the corner till a week ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2017)

*EA PLAY*
*GET A FIRST LOOK AT EIGHT GAMES AND MORE SURPRISES*
*Stay Tuned After the Live Show for Producer Interviews & Guided Demos of EA’s Biggest Franchises*

If you love to play, we hope you have your calendar marked for June 10-12 for one of the biggest entertainment event of the year, EA PLAY! In just a few short days we will be providing you new looks and deep dives into our biggest games, new reveals and more.

Whether you're watching online or joining us in Hollywood, here are a few key details you need to know:

*“LIVE @ EA PLAY” *
Starting at Noon PDT on June 10, join us for “Live @ EA PLAY,” an all-new broadcast experience specifically designed for our players viewing around the world. “Live @ EA PLAY” will showcase the first live multiplayer match for _Star Wars™_ Battlefront™ II called Assault on Theed. The match will utilize a prequel-era map and feature 40 of the biggest YouTube influencers in the world, including StoneMountain64.

For the millions of fans who will not attend EA PLAY in Hollywood, EA’s show can be viewed live on EA.com from 12:00pm–1:30pm PT. “Live @ EA PLAY” will include the following blockbuster titles, as well as more surprises:


*Star Wars™ Battlefront™ II* – Featuring all _Star Wars_ eras, a single player campaign and epic scale multiplayer battles, _Star Wars™_ Battlefront™ II will bring the most robust Star Wars game to date. The game is being developed in partnership by three powerhouse studios: DICE, Motive™ Studios and Criterion™ Games, each with a rich background of creating award-winning games.
*EA SPORTS™ FIFA 18*– Powered by Frostbite™, _EA SPORTS™ FIFA 18_ blurs the line between the virtual and real worlds, bringing to life the heroes, teams, and atmospheres of the world’s game.
*Madden NFL 18 *– With Frostbite™, the spectacle of NFL gameday comes alive delivering photorealistic players, crowds and stadiums, and introduces an all-new mode to the _Madden NFL _franchise.
*NBA LIVE 18* – Delivering gameplay innovations and a brand-new way to play with ‘The One’, NBA LIVE returns with an experience completely centered around a player’s individual journey.
*Need for Speed™ Payback* – This explosive adventure is filled with intense heist missions, high stakes car battles, epic cop pursuits and jaw dropping set pieces. It’s blockbuster gameplay never before seen from the series, fueled by a gripping story of betrayal and revenge. With Need for Speed Payback, it’s about building the perfect ride, getting behind the wheel and playing out an action driving fantasy.
*Battlefield™ 1** –* It's a Summer of Battlefield including the entry of the Russian Army and the biggest front of WW1 in _Battlefield™ 1_ In the Name of the Tsar. Partake in the skirmishes of the Albion assault in a freezing archipelago and fight in the snow-covered ravines of the treacherous Lupkow Pass.
*EXTENDED BROADCAST*
Immediately following the press conference, on EA.com the livestream will continue until 3 p.m. PT with a behind-the-scenes look at what’s happening in the FanFest at EA PLAY. The livestream will provide a closer look at five games – _Star Wars™_ Galaxy of Heroes, _Need for Speed Payback_, _Madden NFL 18_, _EA SPORTS™ FIFA 18_ as well as a 64-person multiplayer match of the all-new _Battlefield 1 _map, Nivelle Nights.

*FANFEST*
EA PLAY 2017 is one of the biggest pop culture events of the summer. At the heart of EA PLAY is the FanFest, which will house more than 150 hands-on gaming stations. At FanFest players will be one of the first to play EA’s newest lineup of games - and you can find a full list of games here - as well as a number of other special activities:


On Saturday night, the multi-platinum Grammy®-nominated rapper Nas will headline a live performance with DJ Green Lantern and rapper Dave East.
On Sunday, players will have a chance to get an autograph or take a selfie with NFL legend Barry Sanders.
From 12 noon to 5pm PST on June 12, 2017, fans who play _Star Wars_™ Battlefront™ II and win their round will compete to win a free trip to Gamescom 2017 in Cologne, Germany and have a special experience with the _Star Wars_™ Battlefront™ II team.  See the Official Rules at: here
The FanFest is powered by the world’s most robust gaming systems including Xbox One, PlayStation®4, PlayStation 4 Pro, Nintendo Switch™, and PCs powered by Intel. The monitors are furnished by BenQ, the official monitor sponsor of EA PLAY. Hardware peripherals are provided by Logitech G, the exclusive hardware peripherals partner of EA PLAY.

EA PLAY is open to the public. The FanFest schedule is:
· Saturday June 10 from 4pm - 8pm
· Sunday June 11 from 12pm - 6pm
· Monday June 12 from 12pm - 5pm


Logitech G


>8 games
>lists 6

 so prolly two new announcements


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 8, 2017)

Logitech G

I do hope that we get some more news about this game in E3. Looks a bit interesting for me (and I tend to have more faith in Wayforward).


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 8, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Logitech G
> 
> I do hope that we get some more news about this game in E3. Looks a bit interesting for me (and I tend to have more faith in Wayforward).


can't wait for Shantae demastered

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2017)

What the shit is a demastered?

-----
*SEGA ATLUS Press Release*


> _[This unedited press release is made available courtesy of Gamasutra and its partnership with notable game PR-related resource GamesPress.]_
> 
> SEGA® and ATLUS® today announced a bumper line-up for E3 2017 across two neighbouring stands in the West Hall, showcasing a diverse selection of games in the publisher’s biggest E3 showing since 2013. All details below.
> 
> ...


Not bad, but hope they can squeeze in a PG announcement in there.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 8, 2017)

Truth to be told: I have no idea. I think it might have something to do with a downgrade of graphics to look more retro, but I can definitely be wrong there.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 8, 2017)

No dub for Strange Journey


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2017)

But why.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2017)

oh sheeeeeiiiiit!!! Bubsy... WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2017)

2017.

Bubsy gets a new game. Megaman is still dead.

Really fires up your synapses.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2017)

Link wont even load. Even God doesn't want me involved in this trash. 

but wait, inb4 plot twist and it's actually good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2017)

Okay jokes aside, this trailer is WEAKKKKKKKKKK!!!!

EDIT: or is this supposed to be satire? either way my IQ dropped tenfolds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the shit is a demastered?
> 
> -----
> *SEGA ATLUS Press Release*
> ...



It's a movie tie-in game that's being given bit graphics and is supposed to be a play on "Remastered" and is probably poking fun at all the Remastered and Final Edition games coming out lately.

Basically the title is a shitpost, which Wayforward is wont to do from time to time what with their goofy sense of humor.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay jokes aside, this trailer is WEAKKKKKKKKKK!!!!
> 
> EDIT: or is this supposed to be satire? either way my IQ dropped tenfolds.



>The Woolies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It's a movie tie-in game that's being given bit graphics and is supposed to be a play on "Remastered" and is probably poking fun at all the Remastered and Final Edition games coming out lately.
> 
> Basically the title is a shitpost, which Wayforward is want to do from time to time what with their goofy sense of humor.



Thank fuck, thought it was some weird trend that relates to downgrading graphics.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 2017.
> 
> Bubsy gets a new game. Megaman is still dead.
> 
> Really fires up your synapses.



Dar-kest Time-line!
*Clap Clap Clapclapclap*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2017)

Is Noctis the greatest FF character of all time in terms of combat and skill?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thank fuck, thought it was some weird trend that relates to downgrading graphics.



It's Wayforward, dude. They mostly make 2D games, it's a joke.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2017)

going 4 corners on that one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 9, 2017)

Sorry to disappoint you. But Smash for Switch won't happen anytime soon.
Also no main Pokemon games for Switch either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2017)

*LEAKS






Wanderingshinobi*

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2017)

Assassin's Creed feat Brendan Fraiser.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2017)

Prince of Persia: Auto Pilot edition

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2017)

So brotherhood is illuminati? I dunno, I haven't played AssCreed before.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 9, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you. But Smash for Switch won't happen anytime soon.
> Also no main Pokemon games for Switch either.



The Smash mentioned there is a port of Smash for Wii U, much like Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. From my understanding it seems very likely. I wish Nintendo would move away from ports, it's not making the Switch look very compelling.

I agree about Pokemon, though. Pokemon already had a Direct. This E3 bingo was made after the Direct (evidenced by the Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon logos) which just baffles me. New Pokemon games have already been revealed. Does anyone really think that if Nintendo had a mainline Pokemon game for the Switch they would have started out that Direct speaking of Pokemon's big debut on the Switch only to mention that it's going to be yet another Wii U port - Pokken?


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Assassin's Creed feat Brendan Fraiser.


prime Brendan Fraiser would be the only good thing about the game if he were in it.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2017)

The World said:


> prime Brendan Fraiser would be the only good thing about the game if he were in it.



I would actually buy an Ass Creed game again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 9, 2017)

Haven't played any Ass Creed games since Blackflag, and that game felt underwhelming IMO.
Egyptian setting is really cool tho, but I'm not sure if I would want to get it just because of that.


----------



## Juub (Jun 10, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Haven't played any Ass Creed games since Blackflag, and that game felt underwhelming IMO.
> Egyptian setting is really cool tho, but I'm not sure if I would want to get it just because of that.


Probably gonna suck. Ubisoft is great at making games look gorgeous but suck at designing the gameplay. Assassin's Creed has always been garbage gameplay wise. Black Flag was fun though. Mostly because it stayed away from the Assassin element and focused on the piracy.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2017)

Harmonie said:


> The Smash mentioned there is a port of Smash for Wii U, much like Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. From my understanding it seems very likely. I wish Nintendo would move away from ports, it's not making the Switch look very compelling.
> 
> I agree about Pokemon, though. Pokemon already had a Direct. This E3 bingo was made after the Direct (evidenced by the Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon logos) which just baffles me. New Pokemon games have already been revealed. Does anyone really think that if Nintendo had a mainline Pokemon game for the Switch they would have started out that Direct speaking of Pokemon's big debut on the Switch only to mention that it's going to be yet another Wii U port - Pokken?



Not to mention, Game Freaks doesn't do the Pokken port, Namco Bandai Does. Game Freaks didn't touch anything except Nintendo handhelds for 15+ years. At this point in time, they don't know how to develop on Switch. They're always almost And they have yet to master the 3DS. If my sources are right, the Sun Moon 3DS beta was sluggish to the point it was unplayable.

And since they are working now on Ultra Moon & Sun 3ds, well ... they would need either another team for a switch version or to let Nintendo do it for them.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2017)

Harmonie said:


> The Smash mentioned there is a port of Smash for Wii U, much like Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. From my understanding it seems very likely. I wish Nintendo would move away from ports, it's not making the Switch look very compelling.


What are you gonna call that Wii U port of Smash when it comes to Switch? Smash Bros for Wii U DX? lol


----------



## ebonyLogic (Jun 10, 2017)

Juub said:


> Probably gonna suck. Ubisoft is great at making games look gorgeous but suck at designing the gameplay. Assassin's Creed has always been garbage gameplay wise. Black Flag was fun though. Mostly because it stayed away from the Assassin element and focused on the piracy.




I suggest black flag a lot, even people that hate the series I tell them It's a great pirate game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Also for PS4 and Xbone
while watching over Chouji and Shikamaru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2017)

not surprising in the least

hope its as good as DOOM or better


DOOM the GOAT pure action shooter of the last ~decade


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

nsfw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Just in case anyone missed it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 10, 2017)

At least all the links are in the OP, so it looks like I might be able to check out what EA has (even though I know some of their games won't attract my interest).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

lekk

Star Wars Battlefront 2 Gameplay 

She has great skin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2017)

SONY will be dominating again as expected

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

EA play stream


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 10, 2017)

Around 17 more minutes until EA begins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

EA strem in under a minute.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

Starting


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

Off to a great start.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2017)

Why is boring twin brother of Handsome Jack on stage? 

Battlefield 1 seems ok but Madden 18 taking FIFA storymode was a bit underwhelming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Youtube gaming

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

So this is paid DLC right?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So this is paid DLC right?



It's EA right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Not feeling this Youtube/community stuff tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Thiefa


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

That high five.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

That was rough.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2017)

EA's conference in a nutshell.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

Leave the youtubers on youtube.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2017)

damn that dude was nervous af


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

>Not Burnout


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 10, 2017)

Fast n' Furious game

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Narrative-based racing? Would be interesting if they can manage to not make it repetitive.



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Fast n' Furious game



Yup.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Fast n' Furious game


Will they talk about family in the game?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

Way Out looks interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Fuck. This bradah an alpha. You don't know it yet, but he already stole your girl.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Split-screen co-op? Oh shit. This might be tight.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2017)

Poor Jesse. Really felt for him there.

But A Way Out looks pretty cool.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

This guy fucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Fuck it man. Give me three.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 10, 2017)

A Way Out is a bad game if you're lonely or paired with terrible players.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2017)

I have no friends, I will have to watch A Way Out playthrough on twitch


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2017)

S.E.E.Ds?



Edit: Anthem? Fuck the owl!


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

How can you show something actually interesting like Anthem and then switch to sports shit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2017)

Atlas said:


> How can you show something actually interesting like Anthem and then switch to sports shit?


But the NBA finals!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Atlas said:


> How can you show something actually interesting like Anthem and then switch to sports shit?



MS needs to fill their 2 hour show with *SOMETHING*.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Why are EA still trying to do shit with NBA live? 

:letgo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2017)

The empire theme fits EA so badly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Thirsty ass crowd


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

Damn


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2017)

she fine PogChamp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Not a single mention of the Switch. Not even the shitty barebones FIFA PS360 port.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 10, 2017)

Is Janina really a Star Wars Warrior? Cause I wanna fight her with my Lightsaber... if ya know what I mean.


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

>Star Wars

:letgo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

>30 minutes of gameplay


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh my fucking god

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

This guy is British? Why the fuck did he have an American accent in the movie?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

Free


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Free DLC?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Free DLC?



It's EA, surely they misspoke right?  They're not doing Free DLC, they just can't.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2017)

Still trying to push sports shit.


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2017)

iJustine should do porn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> It's EA, surely they misspoke right?  They're not doing Free DLC, they just can't.



cosmetic lootboxes like Overwatch maybe?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This guy is British? Why the fuck did he have an American accent in the movie?



I mean is Finn's character American?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

Lot of cool moments already.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2017)

Man, that was pretty long.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2017)

BF2 looks good


also I expected that there will be no other new SW game shown except BF2, but still dissapointed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2017)

+Battlefront 2 MP gameplay and free dlc
+A way out (love co-op shit)
+NFS FnF edition 

-everything else

*Grade*: *B-*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2017)

Wait, E3 already started? Fucking hell, thought it was tomorrow. EA's already blowing his load. 

Fuck these boozed up national holidays.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2017)

A Way Out looks choice.

Cinematic, single player-esque co-op has always been an idea I've found interesting even as a kid, but always kinda wrote it off as something that'd never happen because I imagine it'd be a hard sell. I hope it does well.


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 10, 2017)

Only thing I care about from EA is Madden 18 so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

So it looks like people are seeing ads for TEW 2


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 11, 2017)

Savage road to darkness looks cool 4
Yeah, that's about it..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Forgot most of MS show is gonna be about this. I have low expectations tbh.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 11, 2017)

Only $500?



Microsoft with those amazing price points

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Milliardo said:


> Only thing I care about from EA is Madden 18 so far.


EA basically just announced a crop of sequels.  No one should have been hyped for their presentation tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Forgot most of MS show is gonna be about this. I have low expectations tbh.


IF anything, I think that it'll focus less on the hardware specs and more on how the games, new and old, will run on it. They already did the whole specs announcement with Digital Foundry, so it would be real dumb to re-iterate the same stuff again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> IF anything, I think that it'll focus less on the hardware specs and more on how the games, new and old, will run on it. They already did the whole specs announcement with Digital Foundry, so it would be real dumb to re-iterate the same stuff again.



I have even less expectations concerning new games given the fates of Scalebound and Crackdown 3.


----------



## Monna (Jun 11, 2017)

Micro$oft


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2017)

First Lieutenant Zorin Blitz


> *Project Scorpio will be called Xbox: Scorpio*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Better announce some proper games since empty hardware is meaningless by itself. And Cuphead's release date.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2017)

Cuphead moved to 2019


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Weiss said:


> First Lieutenant Zorin Blitz



Feels like late 90s mang. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Better announce some proper games since empty hardware is meaningless by itself. And Cuphead's release date.



I KEEP FORGETTING THIS SHIT EXISTS!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

He could've defeated even Deva

Coco (apparently) selectable in all Crash n Sane trilogy games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

"Most Powerful Console Ever"

Until the new one comes out. 

EDIT:


> As for a possible Switch version of [Need for Speed] Payback, don't get your hopes up. Although Nilsson is personally a big fan of the hybrid console, it sounds like Payback won't be headed to it.
> 
> "I love the Switch; I absolutely adore it," he said, adding that he plays The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild on flights.
> 
> ...




PS4

EDIT2:



> While Electronic Arts will release DLC for Star Wars Battlefront II free of charge, the game will also feature microtransactions.
> 
> Battlefront II design director Niklas Fegraeus confirmed the game will include microtransactions in an interview with GameSpot. *You'll be able to progress and unlock content using earned in-game currency, but "if you want to accelerate that, if you can't play for a week, you can purchase that*," Fegraeus explained.
> 
> ...



PS4

@Nemesis


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

MS strem in 20 minutes


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll miss around the 10 minute start of the Microsoft E3, but thankfully everyone will describe what they've leaked.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I'll miss around the 10 minute start of the Microsoft E3, but thankfully everyone will describe what they've leaked.



It'll be "Here's the Scorpio, look how good games will run on it.  But will run better on the PCs everyone and their mother's have at home.  So please buy our Scorpio. Oh and a 4k TV for about $1000 combined.   Even though for that much you can get a TV, PC that runs our games, PS4 Pro, Xbox slim, and Nintendo Switch"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

leggo


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2017)

Already doing too much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Xbex


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Xbox one X is the name.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2017)

X gon' give it to ya.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 11, 2017)

X Box Triple X


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

>Talking about specs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

This some mortal kombat shit. Inb4 Halo X, Forza X, etc..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Audience are Grafi*X* whores.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Ok Microsoft.  This is all well and good but what's in it for me.  Why should I a PC user shell out my money for this if all your games are coming out for PC?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2017)

X box one X LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

>Windows 10 exclusive 


welp


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 11, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Ok Microsoft.  This is all well and good but what's in it for me.  Why should I a PC user shell out my money for this if all your games are coming out for PC?


It has the letter X in it...two X's in fact!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Smallest Xbox ever? Ok even with liquid cooling that's going to have some heating issues


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2017)

I was almost interested in this trailer, then I saw the car...


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

So I just got back and a Forza Racing trailer happened. Heard of this Xbox One X though, which sounds meaningless.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Eh if that was supposed to show off 4k Scorpio that didn't really do it =/


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

Damn, that's one sexy car.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 11, 2017)

Cars > Video Games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Not gonna lie 4k@60fps is impressive for a console.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

22 exclusives? show me..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

No way this is gameplay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

If this was anymore scripted, John Cena would come out and AA the player.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2017)

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

Ass Creed now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

I love Egyptian mythos. Dunno about AssCreed gameplay tho.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2017)

Ass Creed. /yawn


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 11, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I love Egyptian mythos. Dunno about AssCreed gameplay tho.


Imagine a game based on the Mummy. :V


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Sin Creed on Xbox stage? Ubisoft wtf


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

HE ACCIDENTALLY SAID XBONE.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

ZEE XBONE ONE, OUI OUI?

NON?

MERDE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Burd


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

Aping AssCreed seems to be Microsoft's tried & true method of eating up time at these events.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 11, 2017)

Xbox One X



What a name. Microsoft have done it again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

It's okay, Ubisoft will have a dancing number to fill up their conference.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

Chances are, I might get interested into Ass Creed Origins.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

I guess Ubisoft will be all South Park


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Wait. These launch exclusives are part of the 22 exclusives they mentioned earlier?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Zombie game looks blah even if it is pre alpha


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

More zombies.

New and exciting.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. These launch exclusives are part of the 22 exclusives they mentioned earlier?



Likely.  But knowing MS they are going to be exclusive for a week then it's PC since you can see Win10 + Xbox in small print


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow, a fat zombie. This is a big step towards inclusiveness in games. Surely all fat people will appreciate that their kind is being well represented.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2017)

Wtf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Dafuq is this commentary? 



Nemesis said:


> Likely.  But knowing MS they are going to be exclusive for a week then it's PC since you can see Win10 + Xbox in small print



It keeps saying "Console Launch Exclusive" on the screen. I think they'll be released for the PS4 eventually.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

>Minecraft


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Microsoft Conference: Drunken janitor screams at kids playing pixar free to play game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

:letgo


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

4k update for Minecraft... It's the one game that doesn't need 4k for anything.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2017)

4k minecraft lul


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

What the fuck is the point of 4k Minecraft?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Here at Microsoft, We are happy to announce that you can finally playing Minecraft. Enjoy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

ASW Dragon Ball

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

I, too, think "hilarious" when I think of DBZ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

holyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fuckingggggggggggggggggggg shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt. this is my fucking jam.. YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! MORE.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

Wait, so is it written as Dragonball Fighter Z or Dragonball FighterZ? That's very important.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Animu Mahvel with DBZ skin. Where do I pre-order?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 11, 2017)

golden freeza

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 



Super characters on deck

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

DBFZ early 2018 release. 



God Movement said:


> golden freeza
> 
> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> ...



Get out! No one can ruin this shit for me.


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

The Last Night looks like an aesthetic wet dream.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh shit. This looks dope.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

So far, the only two games that I'd say look interesting are Forza and Ass Creed; the rest are things I don't give a damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Code Vein 

Appreciating this weab horseshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Perfect use of Rare's talents and IPs

/sarcasm


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

No Man's Pirate.

Can they make another Banjo game yet?


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah this is great. Let's just spend another hour or so on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Imagine cancelling Scalebound and continue funding this. Imagine!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Is that Bubsy?


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

3D platformers are dead, and this is why.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

This collectathon doesn't look half-bad actually.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

WTF is this, I thought it was Tails at first but even then Oo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

IT LIVES!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

YES. CUPHEAD, MOTHERFUCKERS.

Well, they probably peaked.


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

I really don't like being yelled at, so this conference is a bust for me.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Crackdown 3 finally


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

>Buildings still standing

wut?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

That 2D Shift(name?) game looks cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Life is Hella Strange

EDIT: 

Without the time travelling shit


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

LIFE IS STRANGE HOLY SHIT


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

YOU CAN DESTROY EVERYTHING!

**Nothing gets destroyed**

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Time travelling lesbians movies.

This is why Hitman died.

Gaming's dead.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

So LIS 2 you have to be Chloe with the build up to Rachel's murder?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So LIS 2 you have to be Chloe with the build up to Rachel's murder?



You just spoiled the game for everyone


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You just spoiled the game for everyone



*sits in the corner*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

I need to play the first Ori.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

IS THAT AN ORI AND THE BLIND FOREST SEQUEL?!


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm totally on board for another Ori.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

OMG I GOT GOOSEBUMPS OVER THE NEW ORI GAME.
I'M SELLING MY SOUL NOW.


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

"eheheha"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh shit.

Fuuuck.

Guess my OG Xbox is out.

Edit: Crimson skies. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

499 for a multiplat machine

No.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

They're finishing the conference with fucking EA.

They're finished alright.


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2017)

Fuck you I still want Jade Empire 2.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

$499

Sorry you're trying to compete with the Pro, which yes is slightly less powerful but right now is $399.  Sony could just laugh and put it at $350.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Destiny Fall Evolve on Titan


----------



## Juub (Jun 11, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> $499
> 
> Sorry you're trying to compete with the Pro, which yes is slightly less powerful but right now is $399.  Sony could just laugh and put it at $350.


It's significantly less powerful. But wasn't expecting it to be 399$, not with the rumored specs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Xbone conference:

+DBFZ, Code Vein, Cuphead, and Ori sequel all looked great

-But I can play all that on my PC+PS4
-499 price
-everything else was either meh or not for me

*Grade*: *D+ *

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2017)

Anthem looks amazing. Combat was shit though.


----------



## Juub (Jun 11, 2017)

Indra said:


> Anthem looks amazing. Combat was shit though.


Like every game under the EA banner?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Xbone conference:
> 
> +DBFZ, Code Vein, Cuphead, and Ori sequel all looked great
> 
> ...



Exactly my thought here (Swap your games for Metro and Life is Strange).  This was essentially a 2 hour advertisement for their Xbox one X yet they offered nothing that would get me out to buy the system.  Plus I am certain the majority of those in the crowd were Microsoft workers with the T-shirts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2017)

Welp gotta go to bed. Bethesda's timing is a bitch. Literally 2 hours before work so I gotta wake up early and shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2017)

Anthem and Metro look fantastic

but Metro was _*the only*_ _completely new_ AAA game that Im interested in 


conference was good overall though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 11, 2017)

Pretty shite conference overall. Everything that was the least bit interesting to me is multi-plat. Kinda of sad how Microsoft taking Ls at E3 has been normalized since 2013. 

See y'all in 5 hours.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2017)

Microsoft conference was mediocre due to their exclusives being meh and the better games like Metro, Anthem, AC: Origins, etc. Not being exclusive.

Wasn't really pumped since I can get those really exciting games for PS4 + Sony is gonna kill Microsoft with their exclusives.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2017)

Deep rock, dbz, the darwin project ,that lucky fox thing and pirates were the most interesting thing about the conference. 

Shadow of mordor looked way too scripted, if its actually that dynamic then props to them. Anthem can be cool, but I want to see how it plays when not doing scripted shit.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2017)

Not a great conference by Microsoft


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Anthem can be cool, but I want to see how it plays when not doing scripted shit.


what even was scripted about anthem?

cuz as far as I saw, none of it was


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2017)

also the conference was alright

i mostly play PS4 and the Pro is literally shit. if you wanna play 4K, you get a 1080 or get a XB1X


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2017)

sworder said:


> if you wanna play 4K, you get a 1080Ti

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2017)

anyway theres a problem

a bunch of these "console exclusives" for XBone + PC is Windows 10 store exclusive, no Steam or even Origin

I *despise* W10 store and having games there (the store and its system/UI specifically .. Windows 10 itself as an OS is fine) .. I passed up on great games like Gears 4 and FH3 *just* because they are W10 store only and I didnt want them installed on my PC that way, and I will pass up on some of these too if they are W10 store only


Ori 2 will definitely be W10 store only at first, but Ori 1 eventualy came to Steam, so I have hope there


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2017)

Before you all get super excited about Last Night which does look incredible the lead dev behind it is a GG supporter and an all around dumbass in regards to the genre and type of story he is telling.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Xbone conference:
> 
> +DBFZ, Code Vein, Cuphead, and Ori sequel all looked great
> 
> ...



Forgot ZE XBONE being namedropped and OG Xbox BC but pretty much this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2017)

Bethesda is starting soon.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2017)

Want that DBZ and Cuphead my doods.
But that means I have to upgrade to Windows 10.


----------



## Keishin (Jun 11, 2017)

Going to go in hard with Vegito


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Rali57 said:


> Bethesda is starting soon.



New one for this year.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2017)

Rali57 said:


> Bethesda is starting soon.


What time does the stream start at EST?

12 AM?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> New one for this year.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I like this rendition:

Come with me 
And you'll be 
In a game that's powered by Creation 
Season-passed 
Pay up fast 
Let's hope modders have imagination


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2017)

Indra said:


> What time does the stream start at EST?
> 
> 12 AM?


to spite itachi

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 11, 2017)

Rali57 said:


> Link removed


Bethesda is today too? Damn. Lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2017)

Will Morrowind 4 aka Oblivion 3 aka Skyrim 2 be confirmed?


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2017)

Rali57 said:


> I'll post it again.


countdown is wrong, it's not in half an hour

the official youtube channel says it's midnight est

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2017)

sworder said:


> countdown is wrong, it's not in half an hour
> 
> the official youtube channel says it's midnight est


I just noticed can't wait that's long gonna go to sleep @Indra tag me if anything interesting happens like TESV gets announced or something similar.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2017)

Rali57 said:


> I just noticed can't wait that's long gonna go to sleep @Indra tag me if anything interesting happens like TESV gets announced or something similar.


That's all I'm waiting for as well. Gotcha


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll post it again.

This Countdown is more reliable IMO.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2017)

Xbox One X looks sick. Definitely gonna get it...eventually. the gaming PC comes first.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2017)

Indra said:


> That's all I'm waiting for as well. Gotcha



Me as well.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2017)

...Already got the XB1 a while ago. Goddamnit. My wallet....


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 11, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Xbox One X looks sick. Definitely gonna get it...eventually. the gaming PC comes first.



I was really hoping it would be 399 as rumored.  The Pro ain't selling well at that price, and Microsoft could have really been competitive to match that with better specs.  As it stands, I guarantee we'll see a Pro price drop just before the One X comes out, just to further push that divide in price.

I'm glad that the conference was much better this year than the last few.  They showed off quite a few varied games that piqued my interest, but I don't think they did a good job selling the One X specifically.  Games always look good at E3, so a "here's Asscreed on XB1, and here it is on XB1X" would have been a better move.

4K Minecraft was pretty laughable, I can't believe they wasted time on that.

I was disappointed that we didn't see Ninja Gaiden like the rumors said, but hey, we got a surprise in Metro Exodus.  2033 is one of the most underrated games in my opinion, and Last Light was simultaneously better and worse, so I'm hoping for a third time to be the charm and surpass 2033.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2017)

Takahashi said:


> I was really hoping it would be 399 as rumored.  The Pro ain't selling well at that price, and Microsoft could have really been competitive to match that with better specs.  As it stands, I guarantee we'll see a Pro price drop just before the One X comes out, just to further push that divide in price.
> 
> I'm glad that the conference was much better this year than the last few.  They showed off quite a few varied games that piqued my interest, but I don't think they did a good job selling the One X specifically.  Games always look good at E3, so a "here's Asscreed on XB1, and here it is on XB1X" would have been a better move.
> 
> ...


$400 would've been such a good price point, but I never saw that happening. $500 seemed more reasonable. If it can truly deliver a good 4k performance, it'll be *almost* as good as a GTX 1080, which also retails for $500 now.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2017)

The Pro is selling well at that price, or it has outstripped their expectations for it at this point.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> If it can truly deliver a good 4k performance, it'll be *almost* as good as a GTX 1080, which also retails for $500 now.


lol you must be joking


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2017)

Well, there's a very good chance that I'll be able to check out Bethesda's E3 Livestream, but at the cost of sleep with classes tomorrow. 
THIS BETTER BE WORTH MY TIME.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2017)

The World said:


> lol you must be joking


im all facts baby


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Time for the Beth shit show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Take your daughter/son to E3 day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Who is your daddy and what does he do?!


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2017)

All of them are Todds kids.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

friend I need to be at work 2 hours from now. Skip this irrelevant shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

That opener was cute af
Kinda wasted on gamers a little, tho.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Fuck Pete Hines


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

WTF is this Toon Town shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

He said Nintendo console


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Overexcited female fan is back


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

"Pete, you're a hero!"
Kekking


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

VR ResidentSleeper


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> VR ResidentSleeper


Floating hands the video game.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

What's the "F" stand for?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Doom VFR is kinda interesting. Dont care about Fallout lol.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Cringe ass live reactions. Oh my god.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> What's the "F" stand for?



Fabulous

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Paid mods.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

I could be sleeping now. Just saiyan.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fabulous



Finally, the first gay Doom protag. Can't wait.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Card Games in Video Games!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Switchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

lmfao Link


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Skyrim lonk


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

That Link was garbage. A modder could have done a better job.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

Eh, I think I'll just skip the Bethesda E3; I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

I still haven't opened Dishonored 2 yet btw.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

Nintendo gotta get their shit in. 

Link being the only one seems like it shortchanges a bit. You got, like, a hundred of these knick knacks on shelves. Ness's baseball bat as a weapon when?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I still haven't opened Dishonored 2 yet btw.


But the trailer and the girl assassin!


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

E S P O R T S


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

Laura Bailey appears

Makes me remember that her union won't let her do animu anymore

Sad now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Wait. This out?

EDIT: nvm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Evil Within 2?


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 12, 2017)

Lol that black girl from Dishonored 2 thinks she can kill a multiversal god?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

This trailer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Fuck, this is a fantastic debut/announcement trailer.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Evil Within is back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Shit. This makes me want to play the first one. How is it on PC?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

TEW was one of those games with some really good ideas that kinda stumbled over its own dick from time to time. Cool seeing they're pursuing a sequel. Hopefully this one's got some better execution.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shit. This makes me want to play the first one. How is it on PC?



Saw a playthrough of it and its got couple issues. Weird gaussian blur glitches and it doesn't like when you turn off letterboxing.

Who knows though, they probs fixed it in the last year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Wolfenstein


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Watch that edge Bethesdaland.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

lol, this actually looks kinda cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

In.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Seriously the fuck is what that ending part with the LSD?


----------



## Indra (Jun 12, 2017)

@Rali57 
The Evil Within 2 
&
Wolfenstein 2

Announced.

Rest are VR remakes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Seriously the fuck is what that ending part with the LSD?



He doesn't do rave drugs when he's about to shoot someone with a military rifle. This fuckin' guy over here.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2017)

no meme
no todd
paid mods

f-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Bethesda conference:

+TEW2's trailer looks great, makes me wanna play the first one
+Wolfenstein 2
+cutesy presentation

-Don't care for VR
-that lonk was ugly
-everything was a complete meh for me
-paid mods

*Grade*: *C+

edit: forgot about paid mods. gotta dock some points for that. 
*
Got my shooter fix and I'll probably get in TEW sometime this year as well.

--



Shirker said:


> Saw a playthrough of it and its got couple issues. Weird gaussian blur glitches and it doesn't like when you turn off letterboxing.
> 
> Who knows though, they probs fixed it in the last year.



I'll wait for a steam sale. That's how I got Doom+Wolfenstein for cheap.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> He doesn't do rave drugs when he's about to shoot someone with a military rifle. This fuckin' guy over here.


I get that, but the freaking gecko is what got me confused. Why not a dog or some other animal.


----------



## Indra (Jun 12, 2017)

Sony please save us from another year of shitty conferences.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm still not sure what's wrong with paid mods.  If people put the effort in a little financial reward isn't too much to ask if they're good. *shrug*

But no ES6 had me a little underwhelmed.  Wolfenstein has never appealed to me (I can see why people love it though) and never played first Evil Within.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> I get that, but the freaking gecko is what got me confused. Why not a dog or some other animal.



Imaginary geckos are sturdy and can fit in your pocket, obviously.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'll wait for a steam sale. That's how I got Doom+Wolfenstein for cheap.



I should get it myself one of these days. It really does seem like a solid game once you get past the bullshit. Mechanically and setpiece-wise it's actually fine, it's just the setting is clunky and the story has elements that make no sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> Sony please save us from another year of shitty conferences.



God of war gameplay
Last of us 2 gameplay
Maybe we'll get updates on Shenmue 3 and FF7 remake
Some new first party IP
Maybe at the end they'll announce Horizon 2 or a new Killzone
(Insert obligatory CoD middle part here)
PS4 Pro price drop

My sony prediction

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## kluang (Jun 12, 2017)

The selling point of Switch Skyrim is a Zelda mod.

Wow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Last of us 2 gameplay



The Misadventures of Legal Ellis and Ghost Dad (probably) is pretty much the main thing I've been looking forward to for this year's E3. I'd be cool with even just another cutscene teaser, just gimme somethin'.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Ruiner looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 12, 2017)

Pretty boring conference for Bethesda...


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Devolver had best conference.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2017)

Devolver's presser was pretty much a shitpost distilled into a live action format.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 12, 2017)

Sony please give us Bloodborne 2!!!!

I need the old blood!


----------



## Monna (Jun 12, 2017)

DBZ already won e3.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2017)

Taleran said:


> Before you all get super excited about Last Night which does look incredible the lead dev behind it is a GG supporter and an all around dumbass in regards to the genre and type of story he is telling.



Oh for the love of... don't bring that shitty GamerGate crap into this... both sides were being idiots and clauds when it came to that shitshow.

If the game is good and enjoyable, get it because of that. Don't refuse to buy it because of one guy that's leading the team, that's a kick in the face to all of the other people on the team that helped make it that have nothing to do with him.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 12, 2017)

Another pretty shite conference since I probably won't be getting Evil Within 2 or Wolfenstein anytime soon. Unsurprisingly, Todd Howard was absent once again. Pretty much confirms Todd is the Hypebringer.



Nemesis said:


> I'm still not sure what's wrong with paid mods. If people put the effort in a little financial reward isn't too much to ask if they're good. *shrug*
> 
> But no ES6 had me a little underwhelmed.  Wolfenstein has never appealed to me (I can see why people love it though) and never played first Evil Within.



The modding community is still very salty about the horribly implemented paid mods fiasco, so as expected people are up in arms over this Creation Club (even though it's different). I wish people would actually make informed statements instead whining and making baseless claims, but I guess it's too much for me to expect fans not to react childishly. At most, one can say this reeks of micro-transaction nonsense, but if it fails it will be at Bethesda's expense. The modding community will be no worse off for it. Notions that this will be the death of the modding community are just melodramatic fear-mongering.

It would have been better for Bethesda to keep this entirely in-house (or at least limit outsourcing to 3rd party developers and cut out community modders entirely) to avoid at least some backlash, but this would not be very characteristic of a business (it's as if people have forgotten that all corporations and their subsidiaries are evil almost purely utilitarian). If modders really do flock to CC en masse only to create small mods for a quick buck, then they'll also be partly to blame for the so-called collapse of the community for caving under these incentives.

No one should have expected TES 6 this soon after Fallout 4. Bethesda already stated last year that it's a ways off. I would have said that 2018 is the earliest we could even begin to expect news about it, but we may get an announcement closer to 2019. They're apparently pushing some serious features with the next ES entry.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

The New Colossus seems to have learned everything it did wrong with the New Order, looks fucking fantastic.

Evil Within 2 is dope but no gameplay shown was flaccid. Besides that, I'm glad that Dishonored is still alive and kicking although this feels more like an Expansion than anything else.

Why anyone cares about Elder Scrolls at this point is beyond me. Anything that Bethesda publishes is better than what Bethesda develops.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2017)

"Most powerful console ever!"
"4k everything!"

And then 95% of the games they showed were either cartoony or blocky. GG bois

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

lol that Doom VFR has _point and click_ movement like some quest game

Id much rather get a big DLC/SP expansion to DOOM then this VR crutches shit

/sigh


Doom 5 when


----------



## Juub (Jun 12, 2017)

Jon Snow said:


> "Most powerful console ever!"
> "4k everything!"
> 
> And then 95% of the games they showed were either cartoony or blocky. GG bois


ROFL I thought the same thing. That game Anthem will look gorgeous on it though. Same for AC: Origins.

And man what happened to this board? Back then E3 threads buzzed with activity and were straight up hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2017)

^I'm kinda happy there aren't posts every 5 seconds lol. During conferences traffic picks up though.. I think.

ONIMUSHA
DEVIL MAY CRY 5
BLOODBORNE 2

I'll be happy with either one of them. Spider-Man will show and that will hopefully still look good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Evil Within 2 is dope but no gameplay shown was flaccid. Besides that, I'm glad that Dishonored is still alive and kicking although this feels more like an Expansion than anything else.


they showed some gameplay at the end of trailer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2017)

So, anything actually news worthy or is it just meh?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shit. This makes me want to play the first one. How is it on PC?



It was a leaky horrible botch at launch but patched to working conditions.

It's a Shinji Mikami game which makes it a really fucking legit game by default but a modern Shinji Mikami which absolutely murders its overall design with blatant copies of western games to satisfy his obsession with western gaming. Don't expect a proper survival horror game, expect an pseudo action game with forced Last of Us stealth segments with great horror elements if that makes any sense.

It's not a bad game by any means but it's a shitty survival horror. Don't expect a REmake quality game here, it's a bunch of small enclosed spaces that tries to mimic RE4's village level + traps all over the place. Art direction is amazing and the setting it's some spoopy creepy shit. Just expect the end of the game to go full Resident Evil 6.

I hope Mikami woke the fuck up and gives us an actual decently complex map that we can explore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

kluang said:


> The selling point of Switch Skyrim is a Zelda mod.
> 
> Wow.



Finally I can play Skyrim like it was meant to be - with a shit Link skin.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2017)

the devolver conference was way better than Bethesda's.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

I forgot it started yestetday...and I feel the disappoint of this thread already.

 What conferences is today? I am at work so will miss most of them.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2017)

Superman said:


> I forgot it started yestetday...and I feel the disappoint of this thread already.
> 
> What conferences is today? I am at work so will miss most of them.



in EST

PC Gaming Show
1pm on Twitch 


Ubisoft E3 Conference
4pm on Twitch 


Sony E3 Conference
9pm on Twitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> in EST
> 
> PC Gaming Show
> 1pm on Twitch
> ...



 Thanks. I will maybe catch tail end of ubi and all of sony.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Gotta announce me that Itsuno game at Sony's conference. DMC5 or DD2, I don't even care, just tell me what the fuck is it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Juub said:


> And man what happened to this board? Back then E3 threads buzzed with activity and were straight up hilarious.







blakstealth said:


> in EST
> 
> PC Gaming Show
> 1pm on Twitch
> ...



Sony's conference is 4 AM here  
It's gonna feck me up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

PC Gaming Show is starting now in case any is interested


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2017)

yeah, I think I'm gonna skip the PC show. this is one of the few times that I would be happy to hear more about PC hardware, but AMD isn't doing it this time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Still a weird talk show thing, huh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

This legit as fuck tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

VR challenger league.

That's hilarious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

YAAAAAAY VIDEO GAMES


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

I'll probably get The Last Night just for the spectacle. It's basically eye porn.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2017)

I still don't see Smash Bros on Switch anytime soon.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2017)

finally, a game I care about: war groove.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> finally, a game I care about: war groove.



Sandbox tactics, looks interesting.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 12, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> I still don't see Smash Bros on Switch anytime soon.



If they're just doing a port of the Wii U/3DS version than we could definitely see it here. But if they're developing a brand new one instead (God, I hope) then it probably would be a little early to hear about it.

The turn-around between Super Smash Bros. 64 and Melee was very quick, though. I know circumstances are probably different... but gosh darn it if they just announce a port I will be frustrated.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2017)

Wargroove looks fun, I loved Advanced Wars.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sandbox tactics, looks interesting.


Nintendo announced it for the switch a while back as well. I dont think i'll play this on PC, though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

So the new Life is Strange is all the highschool girl drama minus the time travelling stuff. 

k


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

Missed the PC conference, but it didn't sound like there were a lot going on.

There's Ubisoft, which I'll check it out, and then hopefully Sony has something interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Here we go


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Rabbits X Mario confirmed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Miyamoto wont shut up


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Miyamoto wont shut up


His conference is only a half hour might as well get spotlight here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Can we see some gameplay tho?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Dream Team get it that RPG with Mario in it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

SO WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU ACTUALLY DO?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

So, it isn't like your traditional RPG or even like Fire Emblem. It looks more like XCOM...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Doesn't look half-bad IMO


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

Mario Rabbids look meh, in terms of Gameplay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Did he just try to bribe a rabbid with a banana? 

EDIT: oh shit it's supposed to be Rabbid Kong 
Missed the DK tie


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

I do like the fact you might be able to play as Peach.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Guessing Bowser still kidnaps her in the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

**Miyamoto in an Ubisoft conference*
*
They think that it don't.

But it do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

This guy sounds like a French Warlock about to explain his doomsday plan about cars.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

"U CAN BLAY ZE DIMO AT ZE BUTH"

We almost need a fucking transcriptor for this shit.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

FRACTURED ASS BUTT WHOLE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Unless it's UbiArt Framework, I feel Ubisoft's games aren't for me no matter how good they are. There's something about them that just doesn't click with me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

^

Looking great. Still the best TV adaptation in game form.

This pirate business might be something worth looking into. Guess they're going full Black Flag but with cute pirate waifus. All aboard the SS Passive Aggressive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

>Still doing CGI only trailers

BUT WHY?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

More like Skull and Boner. Time to make an All Female Lezzo Crew plundering the right kind of booty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh wait. Multiplayer only?

In the trash it goes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

I miss the dancing tbh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Nintendo did the dancing this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

So the Kraken will be a stage hazard?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

I stand corrected. The robot ninja cringe is real.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

So I guess this shit STILL SELLS?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh my fucking God. Ubisoft never disappoints. This is what E3 is all about.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

What.the.fuck.is.happening?


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

what kind of cringey nonsense is going on right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow.

Am I gonna play my first mobile game?


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

I only just started watching E3 this week and I'm met with this lol not a good look.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

THEY ARE RESISTING TO BUY UBISOFT GAMES. BEEP BOP.

COMMENCE AD TO SELL SHITTY TOYS. THIS TIME WITH ALL THE EDGE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

I think I'll start skipping Ubi's conferences. They even skipped Aisha Taylor smh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I think I'll start skipping Ubi's conferences. They even skipped Aisha Taylor smh.



BON NUIT FELLOW NERDZ, I TOO GREW UP WITH AKSHUN FIGURRES AND KARTOONZ. BRING MUNEY.

Bullshit. This is the conference for gamers by gamers.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

Incoming Controversial game!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Something tells me that BG&E2 is getting a swirly in the bathroom from all the other Ubisoft meanies.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

This Farcry looks kinda good.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> This Farcry looks kinda good.


It really does. Never played it before but the plot sounds interesting.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

That dog is gonna die


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

The doggo just brought the player a gun


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

I've gotta say: I never played any Far Cry games, but this looks really good.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

lol Did that guy just run that poor bastard over with a tractor?

Might get this Farcry (1st one for me).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

dat chest ohmygod


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

OH SHIT.

I'M WRONG AS FUCK.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Not sure if I should be highly offended right now.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

Holy Shit!!! Its Here! Beyond Good and Evil 2!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIT SON.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

How is BG&E1? Good?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

IT HAPPENED.

THE FROGS WON E3.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

Def. gonna get this game and finish the 1st one. HOLY SHIT!!. I didn't expect it ever.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

**Before Jade*
*
Some monkey paw shit right there. Game looks awesome but Jade is half the reason I ever got into BG&E.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

welp. guess it's time to check out BG&E.


----------



## sworder (Jun 12, 2017)

ubi conference was good, too many good games coming soon from them

hype


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

So I missed Ubisoft.  Seems like I was wrong to do so D:


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

Gonna need a list of all the gems from this E3. I didn't think BG&E2 would show but it did.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 12, 2017)

Holy shit,Far Cry 5 so beautiful


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

Got a PS4 a couple months ago so I'm hoping that they deliver at least 2 games for me tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

Just hoping the contractual CoD part of the sony conference is short enough for a quick piss break.  Even if they went back to WW2


----------



## Indra (Jun 12, 2017)

25 minutes BOYS and GIRLS!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

Lol the sony Pre Show has been better than half the main shows


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

Damn they be playing that Indian Mixtape yo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Sony Statro leggo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Are we gonna pass a reefer now?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

Is it me, or is the Audio a bit fucked up?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes! Horizon appeared.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Is it me, or is the Audio a bit fucked up?



Switch to Sony's stream


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah I can barely hear anything

NEver mind it just got fixed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

And that's two DLCs I'll buy/play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Lortastic said:


> Yeah I can barely hear anything



Audio is good here guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Is this game just a bunch of reused assets from popular Sony games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

>Bad guy hears something
>Bad guy comes charging alone without alerting other bad guys


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Just tuned back in. Is this the zombie game from last year?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Just tuned back in. Is this the zombie game from last year?



Which one? 

I kid, it is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Just tuned back in. Is this the zombie game from last year?



yup

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Scud (Jun 12, 2017)

I agree with nothing this guy is saying, especially the part about liking games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

So you have a fat fuck up of a friend that tags along? I can relate to this game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is this game just a bunch of reused assets from popular Sony games?



 Like Tomb Raider....but with zombies added in.


----------



## Indra (Jun 12, 2017)

17 minutes in and Sony is that strong???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Superman said:


> Like Tomb Raider....but with zombies added in.



I was thinking Naughty Dog + Guerrilla


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Monster Hunter?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

so far all dinosaurs...hhhhmmmmm


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Monster Hunter?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

....Horizon Dawn ripoff?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

MHW looked great with excellent graphics wise and the gameplay was decent.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 12, 2017)

Monster Hunter


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

Shadow of the Colossus OO


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

shadow of the colossus 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

SONY PROUDLY PRESENTS

THAT GAME WE RELEASED LIKE 4 TIMES ALREADY.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scud (Jun 12, 2017)

Just casually dropping Shadow of the Colossus like tat. Damn.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2017)

Shadow of Colossus


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

That raccoon voice tho lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Fucking Capcom blowing its load all over the place.

And still no DMC5.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

So the Rousters leaked are confirmed to be true.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

TIME TO CAW YO DOODIE.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> So the Rousters leaked are confirmed to be true.



Are they? I don't remember Thanos or Zero at all.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are they? I don't remember Thanos or Zero at all.



I definitely recall Thanos being leaked, but Zero is a different story (although I'm unsure if he's really going to be a playable character or just appears in the Story).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are they? I don't remember Thanos or Zero at all.



Thanos was in. Zero and Black Panther wasn't. Tho they could still be DLC I guess.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

another cod game

just what we asked for


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Call of Redo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

I missed the SotC trailer. How was it?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

For CoD this actually looks quite fine


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Haven't bought a cod since WaW. Gonna be great to get back to WW2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thanos was in. Zero and Black Panther wasn't. Tho they could still be DLC I guess.



Pretty sure the leaker was playing it by ear and hoping for the best. Although I dig Zero and Black Panther. I could isntantly recognize Chris and Dante's original VAs.

Hotdog arm Spencer confirmed too. Meh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Get this Skyrim shit outta here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> For CoD this actually looks quite fine



REAAAAALLLY depends on MP. Last I hear it's now lootbox-only guns and other microtransaction horseshit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Get this Skyrim shit outta here.



 Why? It has not been released enough times yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2017)

I wondered what would be the first VR game introduced this year: Skyrim VR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Seen more Elder Scrolls/Skyrim than "next level" references. That tells you something.


----------



## Scud (Jun 12, 2017)

Star Child looks kinda neat, I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

If RE7 wasn't the VR killer app, I don't know what can be.

EDIT: certainly not a fishing game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Egh.

So that's what Square Enix is working on with VR.

"Give up" machines for gals and gay pals.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Why do upbeat old songs always indicate a sinister game now a days!?


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

final fantasy..fishing?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

A generic as fuck cover first person shooter.

BUT IN VEEE ARRRRRRRR


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2017)

Final Fantasy!!!

Fishing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Moss....hhhmmmmm


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

That Moss game was kinda adorable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Pro price drop and I'll upgrade for RDR2.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Moss was the only interesting VR thing I seen. Well, Star Child too I guess.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Dad of War


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Finally a familiar face....so we going to see KHIII or FF VII?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

One less hack n slash in the market I guess.


----------



## Scud (Jun 12, 2017)

Well God of War certainly LOOKS good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

I hope they show Thor....or Loki...or Odin...Hela?


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Other than Far Cry, Dad of War looks like it's gonna be another purchase for me too.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

GoW w/ Norse Child. 
Looks good tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Detroit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Dad of War still trying to be super duper emotional daddy shit, then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

David Cage trying to last name us again.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Woah I thought Detroit was a detective type game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Never a full priced purchase for me, but I like this cheesy dumbfuckerey


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Woah I thought Detroit was a detective type game



Covers multiple characters just like Heavy Rain.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Ah, just a game about modern day Detroit.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

He broke the 4th wall


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Covers multiple characters just like Heavy Rain.


Gotcha


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Woah I thought Detroit was a detective type game



 maybe like multiple different people you play as. Like Heavy Rain....except more gameplay.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Anthem>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

man I am slow....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

"rollercoaster ride"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

This better be KHIII or FF VII....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Ellie about to murder shit. 

EDIT: no? 

Edit: nvm. It's Spidermang


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Spiderman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh Spiderman...thats cool too


----------



## Scud (Jun 12, 2017)

Superman said:


> This better be KHIII or FF VII....


lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Sweet looking hud.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Spider Man and stealth sections with takedowns.

Wish I had a Black Widow on me right about now.


----------



## Scud (Jun 12, 2017)

So is this really the last game? If so, that was way shorter than I expected.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2017)

Spiderman : Arkham city


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Spiderman actually controls like he's physically superior? Who woulda thought.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

This is just Red and Blue Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

I fucks with it  

Graphics ain't too bad either.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

exactly how Spiderman should fight against normal people...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is just Red and Blue Arkham Asylum.



It really is the only way to make a Spiderman game tho.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

A pretty strong Spiderman game.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Spidermang!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay that chase scene was dope. Seems they nailed the swinging. Good final shot too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

I liked it a lot. Well done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

uhhhh.. Last of Us 2?


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)

trolls saying Xbox won because it has alot of QTE's in it. 

I still like it


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2017)

didn't like the QTE's and its obvious similarity to the Arkham games when it comes to combat, but everything else is pretty god damn cool
Web swinging FTW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Ellie murdering shit. Where?



The World said:


> trolls saying Xbox won because it has alot of QTE's in it.
> 
> I still like it



It's one huge ass cinematic experience. Only way to do Spiderman. Anything else woulda been too dull.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

I swear they are Duke Nukeming KH III....


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

What's the next show?


----------



## Scud (Jun 12, 2017)

They just HAD to shoehorn Miles in at he end, huh?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Great. The black Spider Man that literally no one cares about.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

Did they wrap up their conference just now? Was pretty solid. A few gems worth looking over.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Nothing on Deathstranding? Was also hoping Borderlands 3 would've been announced or whatever.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)

guess Sony is saving their big guns for their own show

or maybe they just dumb


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

So this gets a D for me because it didn't have Waifu Ellie executing people. Guess Ubisoft won?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> What's the next show?



Nintendo. 14 hours from now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Not even FromSoft making a cameo.

This year was just dragging on the heels of last E3 and Sony Playstation Event. Not really anything surprising. Beyond Good And Evil 2 is my shit but it was strictly CGI too.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)

shadow of the colossus though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

I will say a C with some jems like Star Child, Moss, and Spider-Man and Dad of War Gameplay footage.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Nothing on Deathstranding? Was also hoping Borderlands 3 would've been announced or whatever.



I remember from way back when Overwatch was still trailer'd that Borderlands 3 won't happen until after Overwatch is over and done with by their Studio (Don't remember where I saw or read that unfortunately).


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

The World said:


> guess Sony is saving their big guns for their own show
> 
> or maybe they just dumb



I think last year it was said many companies are starting to get more and more low key in E3 and heading more for their own shows.  Like Quake con of Bethesda, PSX sony etc


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Ubisoft *kinda sorta* having more presence just really says it all about this E3, doesn't it?

Jesus Christ. Nintendo just has to try "a little" and it can win by default.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nintendo. 14 hours from now.


Bah that's so far


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

The World said:


> shadow of the colossus though



Remake? This'll split the fandom I see. Either they rework the controls and one half bitches, or keep it wonky and the others bitch anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ubisoft *kinda sorta* having more presence just really says it all about this E3, doesn't it?
> 
> Jesus Christ. Nintendo just has to try "a little" and it can win by default.



​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ubisoft *kinda sorta* having more presence just really says it all about this E3, doesn't it?
> 
> Jesus Christ. Nintendo just has to try "a little" and it can win by default.



Nintendo will only show 2017 games tho. The new Mario, Splatoon, and I guess Xenoblade 2? 

Wont even show the new SMT.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Seriously, a whiff of SMT5 and Retro's game and it's a shoe-in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Bah that's so far



Yeah, it's technically the next day.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah, it's technically the next day.


Make time go faster


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

And no DMC5


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)

multiversal pizza and Hitoshura for SMT5 pls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

What the shit is a Story Demo? Will it have gameplay?

EDIT: Panther DLC. Guess that list is legit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2017)

Sony won E3?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2017)

thought they were gonna show some P5 stuff like Layden said in the beginning. The only thing that surprised me was SotC since I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

The World said:


> multiversal pizza and Hitoshura for SMT5 pls



Protag looked great in the teaser they showed earlier this year.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)

facial animations look weird, but I like the art direction. 

oddly shiny doe


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2017)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sony won E3?


not even close to winning.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the shit is Story Demo? Will it have gameplay?


It sounds like it'll have gameplay and the story will go up to a certain point.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And no DMC5



This.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Nah, I'll pick Bethesda as the best one so far cause of New Colossus and Evil Within 2. Big reveals and with gameplay to boot. Also no Todd Howard bullshit helped.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

best gameplay for me - Spider-Man (GoW4 and Anthem in top 3)

best CGI trailer - BG&E 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the shit is a Story Demo? Will it have gameplay?



Chun Li, what have they done to you.

How do you go from being 10/10 to Gollum's Girlfriend? What the fuck, Capecom?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

Im excited for Dante + Raccoon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Chun Li, what have they done to you.
> 
> How do you go from being 10/10 to Gollum's Girlfriend? What the fuck, Capecom?



too thyucc for disney


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, I'll pick Bethesda as the best one so far cause of New Colossus and Evil Within 2. Big reveals and with gameplay to boot. Also no Todd Howard bullshit helped.


but the fact they are rereleasing skyrim on two more consoles just goes to show they have nothing to show on a developmental side.

they take an L from me


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)

oh and

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2017)

Spider-Man  Best part of the Sony conference imo. I guess The Last of Us Part II skipped out this year. And is Santa Monica really calling the new God of War JUST God of War?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

Skyrim corpse is just being raped to death

its the new RE4

> remasters
> Switch bs
> PSVR bs


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And no DMC5



Don't worry, bro. I'm sure Capcom's prepping real time for this year's TGS and completely blast our nips off with Dante.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Weiss said:


> best CGI trailer - BG&E 2



Never played BG&E but that trailer had me mesmerized. Mainly cuz of that chesty asian tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 12, 2017)

Day's gone
God Of War
Detroit: Become Human
Spider Man PS4
Shadow of Colossus


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never played BG&E but that trailer had me mesmerized. Mainly cuz of that chesty asian tho.


same

never touched the first, but this trailer had my jaw on the floor


insta on wishlist


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)

did studio blur do the trailer?

I kind of want a movie of that 

with slightly less forced cussing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Just Dance 8 is really coming out on everything, that chick wasn't playing around.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Where REmake 2? Where Itsuno? Where FromSoftware?

Where are all these japanese games that Sony AND Microsoft teased? Were they just Monster Hunter World War 3 and Dragon Ball FighterZ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> uhhhh.. Last of Us 2?



*Completely* forgot about that. That's funny.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2017)

best doge ever 

Needed this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Where REmake 2? Where FromSoftware?


this

fucking nothing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

Nintendo better pull a Metroid and Bayo 3 out of their ass tomorrow to make up for relative lack of new announcements so far


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

I dunno what I expected. Capcom literally had one dude work on SFV's netcode. Should've seen this one coming. Bet they had the janitor help them out with the MvCI trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Nintendo better pull a Metroid and Bayo 3 out of their ass tomorrow to make up for relative lack of new announcements so far



*2017. ONLY. GAMES.*

Don't set yourselves up for disappointment guys.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 12, 2017)

Wait what? That's it?! Dafuq? 

Where is Last of Us 2, Red Dead Redemption 2? 

AND MOST OF ALL, WHERE IS BLOODBORNE 2?! 

Worst Sony E3 ever


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2017)

Where's that Melee hd, Nintendo?


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *2017. ONLY. GAMES.*
> 
> Don't set yourselves for disappointment guys.


but muh Metroid Prime Infinite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Welp. At least it's a great time be a fighting game fan. 

Also there was some good stuff scattered between all the shit. Last year's was better IMO.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

That Sony gerbil man namedrops Nioh and Persona 5 of all games like we were gonna eat some fine ass noodle dish and then we only get a 1:1 SotC remake that doesn't even look that good and a neutered Monster Hunter spinoff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *2017. ONLY. GAMES.*
> 
> Don't set yourselves for disappointment guys.



Whoa boy.

This E3 is TERRIBLE.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

where muh Tomb Raider 3 


dont make me wait too long Lara baby  blue balls


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

that Spiderman tho 

soo goood


feels like a radioactive spider bit my dick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That Sony gerbil man namedrops Nioh and Persona 5 of all games like we were gonna eat some fine ass noodle dish and then we only get a 1:1 SotC remake that doesn't even look that good and a neutered Monster Hunter spinoff.



When MS had the better weab showing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

did you guys watch the Sony conf on youtube ?

I did, put 4K quality and it was soooooooo fucking crisp and clear and detailed 

just wow, all that GoW, SM, Days Gone gameplay in 4K  4K is so worth it tbh 


I bet twitch quality was shite

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh yeah, Comic Gamorra is a cutie pie supreme. Was not expecting that considering the shitty makeup of the movies.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 12, 2017)

Shittiest E3 ever by everyone. 

Only highlights of  E3 so far:

Evil Within 2
Metro exodus
Anthem
God of War

Rest shitty


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

FF7 in 2020

Death Stranding in 2021


----------



## Monna (Jun 12, 2017)

Safe to say DBFZ won e3

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2017)

Jane said:


> Safe to say DBFZ won e3



You're not far off tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

H2 of 2017 and H1 of 2018 look *very* good right now


however after that at E3 2018 they will need to show a lot of new titles and start talking shop about FF7 and Death Stranding

though at E3 2018 I could expect PS5 announcement, so maybe that will take the focus


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2017)

Not even a RE7 DLC trailer or something with DMC pretty disappointing conference.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2017)

Completely forgot about Not a Hero too.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2017)

I dont get it, why are they re-making SOTC. Yes I know it's amazing and I love it but what's the point of it? It's like watching the re-make of a good movie, you'll rather watch the original instead.
I think the PS3 HD re-release was amazing, they should had done it again but this time in 4k or something.

The remake feels too pretentious IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2017)

Wait? That's it? It ended? What happened?


----------



## Shiki (Jun 13, 2017)

Miyamoto coming for the win. lol


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2017)

ShadowReij said:


> Wait? That's it? It ended? What happened?


hasn't even started


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Sad really, I was looking forward to the spider-man game and then they go and phone it in.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)

cant help but feel that Skull & Bones will be the same as For Honor as far as MP gameplay & longevity go 


I really want a pirate game that combines Sea of Thieves model/gameplay with S&B graphics


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sony's conference was good. Not mindblowing, but good.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont get it, why are they re-making SOTC. Yes I know it's amazing and I love it but what's the point of it? It's like watching the re-make of a good movie, you'll rather watch the original instead.
> I think the PS3 HD re-release was amazing, they should had done it again but this time in 4k or something.
> 
> The remake feels too pretentious IMO.


This would be a good time to possibly add the colossi that were unused in the original game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 13, 2017)

TGS save me. Save Onimusha


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2017)

Jon Snow said:


> TGS save me. Save Onimusha


Don't you start don't you dare man 

I have suffered enough


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 13, 2017)

I swear man people talking like the conference was disappointing n shit and I've been here for the past 7 years and always end up extremely disappointed  I can only blame myself. DMC5 would offset it but nooo never do what that cunt in Norway wants. Fuck him.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2017)

You act as if we aren't suffering together man this is some bullshit I swear man

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 13, 2017)

You're right  It's hard to be empathic when you're getting stabbed. But you're right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2017)

we strugglin in these nasty streetz boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)

wait a fucking second 





I only just realized that LiS prequel and LiS 2 are not the same thing 

LiS prequel is being done by some other studio .. only LiS 2 is being done by the same people as LiS 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont get it, why are they re-making SOTC. Yes I know it's amazing and I love it but what's the point of it? It's like watching the re-make of a good movie, you'll rather watch the original instead.
> I think the PS3 HD re-release was amazing, they should had done it again but this time in 4k or something.
> 
> The remake feels too pretentious IMO.



I wouldn't say it looks pretentious, and I don't really agree with the idea that games can't benefit from remakes. I think that certain games have much more to gain than movies ever will.

This trailer was just by the books and almost on autopilot. Check any SotC trailer from the PS2 days and you'll see the difference.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wouldn't say it looks pretentious, and I don't really agree with the idea that games can't benefit from remakes. I think that certain games have much more to gain than movies ever will.
> 
> This trailer was just by the books and almost on autopilot. Check any SotC trailer from the PS2 days and you'll see the difference.



Some games may but not this one, in the end it will be a reskined PS2 that takes away the feats that the team ico did for a ps2 game.

This is not a game with terrible graphics, I find this very dissapointing tbh.

The only thing people probably have to look at for is the new colossi.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2017)

12 more minutes till Nintendo Spotlight E3 starts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Jon Snow said:


> I swear man people talking like the conference was disappointing n shit and I've been here for the past 7 years and always end up extremely disappointed  I can only blame myself. DMC5 would offset it but nooo never do what that cunt in Norway wants. Fuck him.



Last year's E3 was actually decent iirc.


----------



## Six (Jun 13, 2017)

I only care abou USUM


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2017)

MY BODY IS REGI


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm the most anime that has ever anime'd.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

WATS DA MATTAH. I'LL BLOW IT OUT YER ARSE, CUNT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

>Holiday 2017

I still don't believe it lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

>2018

WHA!?

I thought this was 2017 games only.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

New Pokemon gen on Switch?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

Nobita should ask Doraemon for help, he's choking hard.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2017)

A Pokemon Core Game for the Switch? Am I hearing things wrong?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2017)

Metroid Prime 4? DAmn...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

>Prime

Sigh

I guess


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

KHRIS, YOU ASSHOLE. YOU SAID NO 2018 GAMES.

MUH METROID.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2017)

METROID PRIME 4

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> KHRIS, YOU ASSHOLE. YOU SAID NO 2018 GAMES.
> 
> MUH METROID.



Am just as surprised lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

Yoshi Cardboard.

Really fires up those neurons.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Naruto said:


> METROID PRIME 4



Am happy for you fam


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)

I came 

best vidya waifu returns 



probably no chance of 2018 release though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

The weebshit to end all weebshit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2017)

God is real after all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

I"m still fuckin mad that all we get is a title from Metroid Prime announcement. blehhh


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2017)

At least this time around I won't make the same mistake I did with the Wii U and wait until the game is actually out before getting the console

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I"m still fuckin mad that all we get is a title from Metroid Prime announcement. blehhh



How long has Retro been working on the fucking game anyway?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2017)

New Yoshi game looks sweet. Now just need a new Mario Party for Switch..


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

HAven't played BotW, but that DLC 2 reveal made me feel feelings. Those characters seems pretty cool.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How long has Retro been working on the fucking game anyway?


no clue. they've been silent for so long. I guess I should be grateful, but I honestly wouldn't have minded some concept art, shitty sketches...ANYTHING to  show us what it's gonna look like.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

Can't wait to play this proto-minion monstrosity!


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2017)

While it's cool that Rocket League is going to be available for the Switch, I'm already satisfied with the one on my PC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

So this hat basically makes you Jesus? I don't...

EDIT: No. It makes you Satan!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

Was that Pauline at the end?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

Mario Pops Acid around the world on jazzy tune looks fucking fun as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2017)

Super Mario Odyssey looks promising for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2017)

Odessey looks so wonderful. Day 1 purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

Mario Odyssey looks freakin awesome. That song was cool too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Jun 13, 2017)

I thought topping Galaxy 1-2 would be hard but they have done it

Odyssey looks like the best Mario ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

This direct had nothing for me. 

Well, maybe waifu musou but that's it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2017)

Welp I'm sold on Odyssey. I want to be a T-Rex.

Also, Mexican Mario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 13, 2017)

Might have to get a Switch just for that Pokemon title


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2017)

2 note showing and it was just Nintendo just saying the games are being worked on, one of them didn't even have a title.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2017)

Metroid Prime 4 ? Dark Samus not dead ?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2017)

Maybe a new Metroid Prime has appeared since Phaze is gone.

Also I can't seem to pick out what's different about the thread title. Hmmmm.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2017)

ShadowReij said:


> Welp I'm sold on Odyssey. I want to be a T-Rex.
> 
> Also, Mexican Mario.



Hammer Bros. Mario. Let's. Fucking. GO!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> Hammer Bros. Mario. Let's. Fucking. GO!!


Mario becomes ALL THE THINGS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2017)

What was the ndw Pokemon title they show? Or was it an already revealed game?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> What was the ndw Pokemon title they show? Or was it an already revealed game?



They didn't show anything about a new Pokemon Title, but it is definitely confirmed that it's in the making for next year.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2017)

So glad I waited 5 am in the morning outside a Toys R Us for a Switch.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2017)

Never been hyped for a Mario game before
But that looked great.

Xenoblade 2 . . .  Rough trailer,
But I'm excited to see it coming this year
Music sounded as lovely as expected


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2017)

Welp, now I need to scrape up enough money to get myself a Switch. It's gonna be a while...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

Best thing in the direct was obviously Odyssey, especially since they're not even delaying it.

Metroid Prime 4 is great but they only shown us a fucking title after years and years since they finished the last Donkey Kong. Guess the director, designer and art director leaving is making development slower. 

Still, this is wasn't 2015 bad but fuck, this E3 was pretty shitty. Guess they peaked last year.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)

now all I need is a Bayo 2 port on Switch + Bayo 3 announcement


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This direct had nothing for me.
> 
> Well, maybe waifu musou but that's it.



There aren't even any waifus in it. Just dumb husbandos. 
I do like that Marth is FINALLY speaking fucking English. Yuri Lowenthal's gettin' around again these days though, jeez. That guy seems to just disappear periodically and then BOOM, back in, like, 3 major games.

---------

Sony and Ninty had some neat stuff. It pains me to say that Rabbids game actually looks pretty fun. If only I didn't dislike their humor so much, I'd actually be super excited for it.

Spooderguy looks like a blast. Shame we didn't see any LoU2 footage. I guess there's always PSX.



Naruto said:


> METROID PRIME 4



I don't know why this made me laugh


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 13, 2017)

Was glad to see no Wii U ports and not much time spent on Splatoon 2/ARMS. However, for me there still isn't much.

I'm happy for Metroid fans, but I'm just not a fan of that series.

Nintendo announced a lot of new titles, but a new Kirby and Yoshi isn't very exciting for me. Better than they could have done.

I hope that the new Pokemon is a new generation game and not related to Sun/Moon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank fuck for all the indie Metroidvanias out there. I'd be suicidal without them. But either way, I hope Prime 4 does well for the sake of the franchise but I ain't touching that, unless maybe if they drastically shake up the gameplay.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)

*EA OUTDATEDSONY OVERRATEDBETHESDA DEFLATEDMETROID ACTIVATED*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)

they just announced 2D new Metroid for 3DS


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

Metroid Samus Returns for 3DS?!?!?!!? alright alright alfight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)

Im happy for all you guys who held out for a 2D metroid all this time


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2017)

Guess I'll have to pick up a switch over the summer. Ninty is actually packing games on it in the first year. And Odyssey looks so good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

HOLY SHIT.

THEY JUST ANNOUNCED A METROID 2 REMAKE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

HOW MAD WERE THEY AT AM2R, HAHAHAHA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2017)

Metroid 3DS ? If that's right then count me in.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)

wait is it a remake of an older 2D Metroid or a completely new story ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHS SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

2D METROID

WHA-

WAIT

I don't.

What?

2.5D Remake


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm going to need headphones for these announcements.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2017)

Weiss said:


> they just announced 2D new Metroid for 3DS



 Yes, there is a God. And he loves 2D Metroid  too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)

after years of nothing - 2 new Metroids within 1 hour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)

so did Nintendo win ?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHS SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> 2D METROID
> 
> ...



I am so hard right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HOW MAD WERE THEY AT AM2R, HAHAHAHA.



Probably wont be as good, but it's at least official.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

It looks worse straight off the bat but I gotta admit that I'm loving the fuck out of that counter move she has to expose their weak point.

Putting Team Ninja to shame right there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

They even brought in Sakamoto, wow.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2017)

Yeah, sadly it won't probably be as good as Am2R.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

Considering it's from fucking Mercury Steam, I'm really not expecting it to be.

But it's looking pretty good so far. Leagues above Mirror of Shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

Still weird how Metroid of all series is the one that's constantly outsourced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

This actually looks good. 

Backgrounds and background depth is on point.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HOW MAD WERE THEY AT AM2R, HAHAHAHA.



"Make a new Metroid"
"We'll make it when we're ready"
"Make one!"
"We'll make it... when we're ready!"
"Fine, we'll just do it"
"OKAY, YOU KNOW WHA--"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuck it, gotta hit the gym. I'll watch stream with Mega Milk lady later. Peace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Yo Metroid battles are tight.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

This MEtroid looks fun. Graphics are expected for the 3DS, but the gameplay looks good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Metroid and DBFZ won it for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's cool.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2017)

SOTC is nice too, I'll get to play this finally.


----------



## Shiki (Jun 13, 2017)

My 3DS is happy to be touched again!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Zeta Metroids


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

Now they're showing too much of the game. god please stop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Special Edition 

Pre-ordered fam


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

Can we preorder now or what? haha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

The Metroid Amiibo is squishy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2017)

looks lit


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 13, 2017)

Are there no more announcements, is that it for Treehouse?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Can we preorder now or what? haha



Which game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't even care about the DBZ game. However the 2D Metroid grabbed my attention.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2017)

Harmonie said:


> Are there no more announcements, is that it for Treehouse?


They've said that there's more coming as it goes on. They specifically separated out the 3DS games from the Spotlight before from what I understand.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> Which game?


Metrois Samus Returns 

coming out 9/15


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Can we preorder now or what? haha



I don't see it on Amazon.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Metrois Samus Returns
> 
> coming out 9/15



Gonna have to sell my wallet now...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Mario XCOM has a nice amount of depth to it.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They've said that there's more coming as it goes on. They specifically separated out the 3DS games from the Spotlight before from what I understand.



I just want to see a new Golden Sun. I know it's not going to happen and I'm pretty silly for even hoping for it... But I'd just like a little something to get _me_ excited.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Prime 4 developed by a new team and not Retro. 

susanoo platoon which overwhelms the akstsuki easily.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Waifu Musou on Treehouse now.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2017)

I was pretty damn sure it was them considering they're the one who dropped the hint.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Waifu Musou on Treehouse now.


I'm pretty annoyed that it seems to just be Fates/Awakening + Marth.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

Bring Camilla on screen plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 13, 2017)

When I saw the two new Metroid games described on a news site, I knew that Metroid fans would experience Rapture.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

hmmmm, those frame drops


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm pretty annoyed that it seems to just be Fates/Awakening + Marth.


Another underdeveloped dragon villain incoming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> hmmmm, those frame drops



Menus are 60fps tho 

But it's kinda reminiscent of Hyrule Warriors performance-wise. Maybe a bit better.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That menus are 60fps tho
> 
> But it's kinda reminiscent of Hyrule Warriors performance-wise. Maybe a bit better.


never played it, but yeah. I'm not too disappointed by the performance.

I"m glad they mentioned that you can turn off the level up screens that pop up mid battle. I'm glad they've added all these FE-things into the game, but it's good to have options. I wouldn't want it to come up all the time.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2017)

Now y'all got your Metroid, happy?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 13, 2017)

Square Enix's thing is about to start.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Xenoblade Chronicles 2 gameplay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Breadman (Jun 13, 2017)

>Incoming new Pokemon rpg for the switch
>2 metroid games, one for the prime series, the other going back to its sidescrolling routes
>Mario oddyssey, taking control of fucking cars and dinosaurs
>New kirby game with 4-player comp
>monster hunter double cross
>arms

Nintendo, pls stahp, I don't have the money.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2017)

Weabs won E3 just like they're winning 2017 tbh tbf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2017)

metroid will sell like pancakes if they released it on mobile phones instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2017)

What was the old template we used back in the day to rate E3?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2017)

*2017*

Super Mario Odyssey
Xenoblade Chronicles 2
Fire Emblem Warriors

*Future*

Core Pokemon RPG
Metroid Prime4

Nintendo didn't manage to disappoint this time around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> *2017*
> 
> Super Mario Odyssey
> Xenoblade Chronicles 2
> ...


Don't forget a true Fire Emblem next year.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 13, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHS SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> 2D METROID
> 
> ...



So far, it doesn't look bad. Gotta admit, I'm fine with the decision to go 2.5D (we've had enough solid 2D versions, let's try this format).

Only thing I don't approve us is that it doesn't advance the story (if this really is the remake of Metroid 2). A game past Fusion seems like it will never happen (but they don't mind giving us more for the Prime saga  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2017)

No MHXX for the West? 

Despite it's different approach,
I'm down for MH World no problem, but
Getting denied XX in favor of it
That is a bummer

Maybe next year.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2017)

Metroid Prime, a new Metro, Terry Crews in Crackdown, and Beyond Good and Evil 2. Can't say E3 has disappointed me, even if it hasn't reached the highs of years past.

We live in strange times. EA talking about He for She at E3, while Nintendo is acknowledging Mario lore.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 14, 2017)

I think this E3 solidified my decisions on which consoles I'm getting, so it was a alright E3 for me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 14, 2017)

New Uncharted is cheap to preorder, might get it. But it's short...


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2017)

>Ark System Works making a dragonball game with the new GG engine

>Metroid Prime 4 for the Switch, ensuring a purchase from me whenever it comes out

>Metroid 2 Remake for the 3DS before my birthday this year

Best E3 in a while for me. Expected nothing, was positively surprised. Good shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Monna (Jun 14, 2017)

It's far too late to save Metroid. Whatever they put out will be shit compared to AM2R anyway.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> >Ark System Works making a dragonball game with the new GG engine
> 
> >Metroid Prime 4 for the Switch, ensuring a purchase from me whenever it comes out
> 
> ...



>2D Metroid 

We made it buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> >Ark System Works making a dragonball game with the new GG engine
> 
> >Metroid Prime 4 for the Switch, ensuring a purchase from me whenever it comes out
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Monna (Jun 14, 2017)

Meh, I might be too used to being negative. I hope the 3DS Metroid is good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2017)

3D metroids > 2D metroids


----------



## Monna (Jun 14, 2017)

Weiss said:


> 3D metroids > 2D metroids


While I like the first Metroid Prime, you're wrong.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2017)

Samus reply: They forgot my 25th birthday.

At work so I can't do it. Fuck, I rushed it.



Jane said:


> Meh, I might be too used to being negative. I hope the 3DS Metroid is good.



I'm sure it won't be AM2R good but it's looking pretty dope so far. They're mixing a lot from Prime, Super and Fusion into a neat package. The new metroid evolutions also seem pretty cool. Xenomorph as fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2017)

Alexander Anderson

So that's why their Playstation event was such a giant fucking storm of announcements.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2017)

Falcon should be holding nothing in his hands though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Jun 14, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm sure it won't be AM2R good but it's looking pretty dope so far. They're mixing a lot from Prime, Super and Fusion into a neat package. The new metroid evolutions also seem pretty cool. Xenomorph as fuck.


After watching some videos, the gameplay improvements could make this interesting. Also Samus' arm cannon aiming. I'm not big on the cinematic attacks/parries but they are what they are. If this game is done right I could see it possibly be Fusion tier (imo the holy trinity of Metroid is Super, AM2R, and Zero Mission, with Fusion not far behind)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2017)

If Samus Returns is anything like Fusion then it'll be my GOTY lol. Gameplay and visuals look great. They just need to nail the audio tbh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If Samus Returns is anything like Fusion then it'll be my GOTY lol. Gameplay and visuals look great. They just need to nail the audio tbh.


In the gameplay session they showed, it got noted in particular that the audio effects were good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2017)

Nintendo celebrating that E3 win with streams of skirts, gals and babes playing some games.

*Best Conference:* Nintendo if you count post conference stream
*Runner up:* Bethesda

*Best game:* Wolfenstein: The New Colossus
*Runner up:* Super Mario Odyssey

*Best Announcement:* Beyond Good and Evil 2
*Runner up:* The Evil Within 2

*Best Trailer:* Super Mario Odyssey
*Runner up:* Wolfenstein: The New Colossus

*Best game with an announced release date:* Cuphead
*Runner up: *Don't care, just wanted to show excitement for Cuphead

*Best Metroidvania:* Bloodstained
*Runnerup:* Also just wanted to show some Bloodstained love, baby. It's looking gewd.

*Bet fighting game:* Dragon Ball FighterZ
*Runner up:* Marvel vs Capcom: Infinite

*Best game that Retro has been doing for a gorillion years which isn't Metroid:* ???
*Runner up of Best game that Itsuno has been working for 2 years now which still hasn't been announced and totally isn't Devil May Cry 5 but Capcom just wants me to invalidate my 30 years of age by making me shitpost and bitch online that this year is the year they'll announce it: 

*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2017)

Nintendo wins every year only cuz of that chesty chick on the right.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2017)

I think her name's Audrae?

Wait, Bethesda for runner up best conference? mmm


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Audrey Drake was a former writer for the Nintendo section of IGN, she left after she got an offer at Nintendo then popped up when they first did these streams. It was a nice surprise.

All of the Nintendo girls are pretty nice, but I think it's a shame Sam dyed her her blue.

Either way I've really only seen specific parts of E3 so it's hard to vote.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2017)

I think the girl on the left was playing and commentating the FE Warriors showcase yesterday, and I wanted to kill myself with how much she was creaming over her husbandos Xander and Chrom. It was so cringeworthy. I hope the Japanese dev there didn't understand any of the shit she said. lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2017)

E3 Grade: I got a bunch of shit for all the way to fall 2018. So it was okay I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2017)

*Knack 2* is a thing BTW.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I think the girl on the left was playing and commentating the FE Warriors showcase yesterday, and I wanted to kill myself with how much she was creaming over her husbandos Xander and Chrom. It was so cringeworthy. I hope the Japanese dev there didn't understand any of the shit she said. lol


It's a bit cringe with FE, but with Zelda it's funny how all of the girls this and last year are all over Link.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 14, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's a bit cringe with FE, but with Zelda it's funny how all of the girls this and last year are all over Link.


Why's it different?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> Why's it different? :bm


I don't know, I just find it funny.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2017)

New banner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2017)

eww, this is just awful, even in 4K

not sure if I will even bother pirating AC Origins tbh


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2017)

i'm assuming that's alpha footage cause it doesn't even look like weapons contact properly. No blood spray at all which looks completely unrealistic. guy playing can't even dodge properly smh

I mean, at least the combat looks more engaging than the last asscreed game I played.......which was 2, like 7 years ago.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2017)

so funny. it would explain why his voice was destroyed in the late night stream on the day this was filmed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How is BG&E1? Good?



Made by one of the few directors at Ubisoft that really tries to work out weird, fun games, gameplay and story-wise. If anything, it's just consistent since he's the Rayman guy. Guy's in a Yoko Taro deal where he's buddy buddy with important suits so they never outright said "no" to his niche passion projects. Main difference here is that he's chums with Ubisoft CEO himself which kinda explains how gigantic this game feels in comparison with the first.

It's not a game that's going to blow your mind straight off the bat, mind you. It's a third person action adventure with a cutie tomboy full of sass journalist babe and her grumpy pig mechanic partner in this weird alien world. Photography is a major gameplay mechanic and it kinda mixed everything together - combat, stealth, exploration and record nature. It's not going to blow your mind mechanically but the goofy characters, cool story and how photography/investigation is used makes it a extremely comfy game.

Oh yeah, amazing soundtrack. Christóphe Heral is back for the sequel which is all joy. Also the Rayman music guy.

I'm bummed out by no Jade and Pey'j but everything that Ancel said about the game seems that it's expanding the first game into something huge. They mentioned a trilogy so there's the chance Jade'll return.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2017)

This guy


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2017)

IS. IT. ONIMUSHA

DMC5 is fine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm gonna do just like @Naruto and reverse jinx DMC5's announcement until we get the damn game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 19, 2017)

Ubisoft is selling an 800 dollar SE for the new AC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jun 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm gonna do just like @Naruto and reverse jinx DMC5's announcement until we get the damn game.


First to post it's not gonna be DMC related but an original series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2017)

God damn, October is packed this year. Evil Within 2, Wolfenstein 2 and Mario.

Action, horror and platformer.

Future's so bright, I gotta wear shades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2017)

can't wait for the downgrade


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 29, 2017)

BG&E2 for PS5

launch title along with FF7R episode 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2017)

Metroid Prime 4 is never coming.

SOmeone take these free games you fucking fucks

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 29, 2017)

When did we get another "Jake Cena" poster?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 30, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Ubisoft is selling an 800 dollar SE for the new AC

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Metroid Prime 4 is never coming.
> 
> SOmeone take these free games you fucking fucks



How about you talk some video games instead, you mangina. I hardly recognized you.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How about you talk some video games instead, you mangina. I hardly recognized you.



I *am*. I'm discussing a game that's never coming out and TRYING TO GIVE YOU CRACKERS FREE GAMES.

I have nothing else to discuss with you scumbags.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2017)

UPDATE: Outlast II is the only game left available.


Tell your family, tell your friends, hide your womens.

Again, it's GOG version.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

